# Mojo woodpecker



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Over here the only native cat we have is the Scottish Wildcat, its a bit smaller than your bobcat. Now I think that no matter what country your in a cat is a cat! Leopard, Tiger or Jaguar they all have the same out look on life. Your bobcats seem to go nuts for the mojo woodpecker. My Girlfriend and I are thinking of making a photography trip after our wildcat would it be worth getting a woodpecker to help bring one in to the camera, do you have to play a woodpecker sound as well? Any thoughts would be fantastic!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

No need to match the sound to the decoy...cats are not that smart.

Higher pitched bird sounds is what most of the guys recomend.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Oac told you right, pretty much any high pitched bird sound will do.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Thank you youngdon & oac. Just got to find the time to get to Scotland and find one as there maybe as little as 400 left in the wild!


----------

